# Durability test: Obsession Wax 40 + 98 / SNH / Obi-dan Lemon Hybrid + Synthetic Skin



## supervinnie40

Last year I did a comparison test with all the homebrew waxes I had at that time. Dan, Drew and Jay provided me with their best sample.
Now it's time to make a new comparison test. This time the waxes used are:

*Obsession Wax:*
#40 (red)
#98 (yellow)

*Obi-Dan Karnubi:*
Lemon Hybrid (yellow)
Synthetic Skin (orange)


















And to compare it with:
*Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid*

Obsession Wax.

Jay started homebrewing in 2013. In the last year he grew from just sending out some samples of trials to the point where he has his own website, products, professional wax and even extra products like a fall-out remover, QD, snow foam and as far as I read he's even working on a sprayable fragrance and many other products.
He sure came a very long way with putting a lot of hard work and late hours into his brand.
For this test Jay was so generous to provide me with 2 wax jars: #40 and #98.

*#40.*








This is soft wax with a very deep red colour. It has quite a strong fragrance, which to me kinda smells like a flowery Christmas-ish fragrance. (but I'm very, very bad at recognizing fragrances . I can just say that it smells like Christmas ). I'm sure Jay can correct me on the fragrance used.
The wax transfers very nice to the applicator pad, but stains the pad quite a lot. Funnily enough it doesn't stain the paintwork and I don't get the impression that this is color-charged to enhance a certain type of paint-color.
A little goes a long way and this is certainly true for most of Jay's wax. #40 is no exception, a little swipe easily covered and area of about 80cm by 20cm (roughly 1.6m2). Which isn't bad at all. Some soft wax aren't very econimcal because you use a lot of it. Not with this wax, although its a very soft wax, a little goes a very long way.
After curing this wax becomes a little bit more grippy then I expected, it's not as smooth as SNH but it's still a lot more easy to buff out then many other wax.

*#98.*








This is another soft wax with a off-yellow colour (kinda like egg-yellow). It has quite a strong citronella smell. If that's your thing, you'll love. I don't, it makes me think of household cleaning liquid or dishwashing liquid. But this obviously is personal and doesn't affect the performance of the wax in any way.
The wax transfers quite nicely to the pad. A few swipes and you've got enough to do a fairly big area. I would estimate that a big bonnet would take 4 or 5 swipes. Which is quite economical. The coloring does stain the pad a lot, but doesn't stain the paintwork. Just like with #40, I don't get the impression that it's color-charged in such a way that it will enhance a certain color of paint.
After curing this wax is fairly easy to buff out. It's a little bit grippy, but the difference with SNH is very small.

Obi-Dan Karnubi.

Dan started homebrewing in 2013 and made such a good wax that Dodo Juice chose his homebrew to be the second wax made by their White Label. Chocwork Orange is now a wax loved by many. Seems like Dan has stepped into the footsteps of great wax-makers like Jay (Bouncer's).
Dan never stopped homebrewing and is still trying out various recipes to make a new awesome homebrew. 
For this test Dan was so generous to provide me with 2 wax jars: Lemon Hybrid and Synthetic Skin.

*Lemon Hybrid.*








This is soft wax (but a bit harder then the Obsession Wax) with a yellow colour. The yellow is just a tad lighter then Obsession Wax #98. It also has a strong citronella smell.(great minds??  )
The wax transfers nice to the pad. Just a few swipes will give you enough to cover a nice area. I think this is pretty much the same as Obsession Wax #40. I'd say an average bonnet will take about 4 swipes. 
After curing the wax is quite smooth. It's actually very hard to feel the wax when buffing. You need to look into the light to check if you missed anything.
Although it stains the pad a little bit, it doesn't stain the paint at all.

*Synthetic Skin.*








This is another soft wax (also a bit harder then Obsession wax) with an orange colour. It smells quite lovely like orange. The wax has a very smooth structure. I think it's a little bit harder then Lemon Hybrid, but the difference would be very small.
The wax transfers good to the pad. You'd need a little bit more then with Lemon Hybrid, but it's still very economical. I would estimate that an average bonnet would take about 6 swipes. 
After curing this wax is also very smooth. Buffing out is very easy, perhaps a little bit to easy. You need to pay attention to where you already buffed out.

Although I used SNH to compare these waxes with, I doubt I need to tell anything about it. Most of us know SNH and it's not very relevant for this test.

*Applying it for this test.*
For this test the bonnet was split into two sections, and those sections where split into 5 section.
First the bonnet was washed with Mothers California Gold car wash, then clayed with Meguiar's clay. 

















Then Poorboys Professional Polish was used to clean the surface.









After wiping this down with Eraser I left it for about 5 or 10 minutes.
Then the left side (in UK: drivers side) was prepared with Vertuabond 408 (pre-wax cleaner), to see if this will have an effect on the performance of the wax.









The right side of the bonnet was just bare paintwork.

The left side of the bonnet was divided into 5 sections:
From left to right: *#40 - #98 - SNH - Synthetic Skin - Lemon Hybrid.*


















The right side of the bonnet was also divided into 5 sections, mirroring the left side:
From right to left: *#40 - #98 - SNH - Synthetic Skin - Lemon Hybrid.*










After curing it I used a separate MF cloth to buff out each wax, hoping not to affect the performance of the wax next to it. Although I did this with caution, I cannot guarantee that this has gone flawless.










After buffing out all the wax it's time for the beading and sheeting video's.
I'd like to note that it's not uncommon for a fresh layer of wax to give nice beading and sheeting. The real difference will be more clear in the comparison the next couple of weeks.

However, we all love beads , so here you go:

Beading.

*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




As you can see all the waxes used leave quite nice beads. Seems like #98 couldn't wait and already started to show its sheeting .

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Hardly any difference with the beads on the other side. All nice round beads. Difficult to see any difference between the wax.

Sheeting.

This was a little surprise, I found it difficult to keep up with the water. All these waxes sheeting very good, making it difficult to get a big sheet of water on the paintwork .

*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




As you can see the sheeting is very fast, the water just glides off the paintwork like the wax is just repelling it.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Again, very fast sheeting. But at this stage I didn't expect to see much difference between the to sides.

I'd like to thank Jay and Dan for being so generous to sent me some samples. I will try to update this topic every weekend and upload some videos of the wax.
I'm very curious to see how these will perform.

I've also asked Dom to check this topic every now and then to see if SNH performs as expected. If SNH performs properly, we can assume that the other wax also perform the way they should. If SNH doesn't performs properly the chances are that the other wax also don't perform the way they should.
I hope this will give more insight into the performance off all the wax in this topic.

**Update 1**
Update after 1 week (and a few days  ).

Weekend was busy as. So I didn't have any time until today.
The car was rinsed off, washed with Mothers California Gold Car Wash and a Meg's Washmitt. Then rinsed off again with a hose and finally rinsed off with demi water. 
Then the car was dried with a MF drying towel.

After that, I made these video's.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





The beads look kinda flat in the video, perhaps it's from the angle I filmed. But the beads looked a lot rounder in real. Very much not bad at all.

Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




(beginning of the video is a bit crappy...  )

Sheeting on both sides was still very good. Still a bit hard to keep up with the hose .

**update 2**
Update after 2 weeks.

It wes very windy and a bit chilly, but like a true trooper I just ventured outside and washed the car .
As ussual: the car was rinsed off, washed with Mothers California Gold Car Wash and a Meg's Washmitt. Then rinsed off again with a hose and finally rinsed off with demi water. 
Then the car was dried with a MF drying towel.

After that, I made these video's.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Not bad, but a little bit less round then the right side. In this case I'd still think that the beading on the outside is a little bit better then the beads on the inside.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




It appears that the beading on the outside (Obsession Wax) is bit better then on the inside (Obi-Dan Karnubi).

The beads still look kinda flat, but this time they look a lot more like they actually did. They weren't falt, but they where 'flatter' then before. (which isn't a surprise really). Overal it seemed the beads looked pretty much the same with every wax, although I kinda got the impression that the outside ones (Obsession Wax) looked a little bit rounder. However, the inside ones (Obi-Dan Karnubi) seemed to sheet a bit quicker. The difference is still quite small.
Something I didn't expect, is that the overal beading seems to be better at the 'none-pre wax' side, then the 'pre wax' side. Suggesting that (if you want beads) you might be better off not using a pre wax.

Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Sheeting is still pretty good on this side. The difference is hardly noticable if you ask me.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Very good sheeting. Still pretty quick! The difference between the outside and the inside is hardly noticable.

Sheeting was still pretty good. Last week I couldn't keep up with how fast it was sheeting, as you can see on the video, this week was a bit easier to keep up. But the difference in sheeting is still very small. If I really had to choose, I'd guess that the sheeting on the inside (Abi-Dan Karnubi) is a little bit quicker, but hardly noticable. It could've just been the wind?

**update 3**
Update after 3 weeks.

Washed the car as ussual. Nothing strange this week. Normal weather, normal milage...

After washing I made these video's.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Still not bad, but when you look at the other beading video, you can see that the beads actually look less round then these ones. Apparentely the pre-wax isn't good for beading... Sheeting is quite similar on both sides.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Beading isn't bad. The beading on the outside (right side) looks better then the beading on the inside (left). Making me believe that the Obsession Wax is beading better at the moment then Obi-Dan Karnubi's wax.

The beading still looks quite good. And the difference with SNH is very small. (which is an accomplishment on it's own) But I do feel like the wax on the outside is performing a bit better (at beading) then the inside.
This difference is smaller on the pre-wax side of the bonnet.

Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Sheeting is still pretty good. Nothing wrong with the speed of sheeting. There is still almost no difference between the 5 layers of wax.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Sheeting is also good on this side. Can't really comment on it. It's just good. And hardly any difference between the 5 layers.

Sheeting is still good. And the difference between left and right is very small. The pre-wax or no-pre-wax doesn't seem to affect the sheeting to much.
If I would really had to judge it, I'd say that the inside sheets a bit faster.

Till thus far all wax performs quite good.

**update 4**
Update after 4 weeks.

Washed car on saturday, only just had time to upload them.
After washing I made these video's.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Although they look, the beads aren't very round anymore. They start to become flat and with irregular edges. Still not bad, but the degredation is showing.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Beading isn't very round anymore. But that can be expected after 4 weeks. It's still quite good compared to some products, but it shows that the nice round beads are gone.

Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Although the beads aren't perfect anymore, the sheeting is still quite good. Funnily enough, the difference is still minimal. All 5 wax sheet pretty much the same. Which is quite impressive considering that the control-wax is SNH, which is a awarded wax with proven quality and performance.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Also very good. It seems that the pre-wax has little to no benefits thus far. Which would mean that the basic bonding of the wax itself is already very good.

**Update 5**
Update after 5 weeks.

Just washed the car a few hours ago. Not much difference to report really...
Wax still looks good, even though you can see that it's not new.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





**update 6**
Update after 6 weeks.

Just washed the car.
It's clear that the wax is goind downhill. But that's not very strange when it's been 6 weeks since I applied them. It's still performing fairly well, but the difference with the first day is very clear.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





In general, it's performing okay. The beading isn't very good anymore, but the sheeting looks okay. All 4 homebrews are performing very close to SNH, which is fairly good. But I feel like SNH sheets just a little bit better.
Apart from SNH, the beads from Obsession Wax looks a little bit better, but the sheeting from Obi-Dan Karnubi is a little bit faster.

**update after 7 weeks**
Update after 7 weeks.

Just washed the car. Wax is on it's last legs I guess. Although it's clear that it's still present.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





**Update 8**
Update after 8 weeks.

Just washed the car. I'm starting to feel that the test is pretty much over. There is still some protection left, but since it has been on the car for 2 months, it would be recommended anyway to remove the old waxlayer and apply a new one. The beading is very much gone, the sheeting is very slow and it has 2 months of trapped dirt in it.

I'll see how things look next week.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





Regarding the effect pre-wax has on the wax, I can't say there is any evidence of it making a difference. The beading is the same, the sheeting is the same and the durability is the same.
Perhaps these wax don't work well with this particular pre-wax (Vertuabond), so I might try another test with another pre-wax. But thus far, this test has proven that it has no benefit to use Vertuabond as a pre-wax. Might as well save yourself the trouble and just apply the wax to the bare paint.

Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





Sheeting is very slow . I made 1 video in which I filmed from the beginning until the last drop stopped moving. It took 4.5 minutes..... (I didn't upload that one off course).


----------



## JayOW

Thanks a lot for doing this again Vinnie its much appreciated. Will be interesting to see how they all get on.


----------



## Rod

I will stay to read, interesting test!
Jay do you have a name for these 2 waxes?


----------



## JayOW

Rod said:


> I will stay to read, interesting test!
> Jay do you have a name for these 2 waxes?


Not at the moment, they are 2 different blends of the same wax. I want to see how they perform before names are given to them.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Thanks vinnie great review so far, looking forward to seeing how they all perform.


----------



## danwel

Nice work Vinnie as always


----------



## supervinnie40

Thanks, as ussual I enjoyed doing this. Kinda rekindled my love for wax after the cold can't-wax-my-car-properly months .

Just 7 days till a little bit more .


----------



## Guru

I love wax tests, so I will be glued to this for updates.


----------



## BUGLASS21

Thanks for going to effort of doing the test

Interested to see the updates


----------



## SON1C

nice!


----------



## supervinnie40

Yesterday was pretty ****ty weather, didn't get round to washing the car.
Today is a 14 hour shift at work... 
So I'm gonna try to get it done on monday.


----------



## supervinnie40

Update after 1 week (and a few days  ).

Weekend was busy as. So I didn't have any time until today.
The car was rinsed off, washed with Mothers California Gold Car Wash and a Meg's Washmitt. Then rinsed off again with a hose and finally rinsed off with demi water. 
Then the car was dried with a MF drying towel.

After that, I made these video's.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





The beads look kinda flat in the video, perhaps it's from the angle I filmed. But the beads looked a lot rounder in real. Very much not bad at all.

Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




(beginning of the video is a bit crappy...  )

Sheeting on both sides was still very good. Still a bit hard to keep up with the hose .


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for the update vinnie... still looking good... beading does look a bit flat but like you said it could be the angle it was filmed at.... looking forward to next week now.


----------



## supervinnie40

Update after 2 weeks.

It wes very windy and a bit chilly, but like a true trooper I just ventured outside and washed the car .
As ussual: the car was rinsed off, washed with Mothers California Gold Car Wash and a Meg's Washmitt. Then rinsed off again with a hose and finally rinsed off with demi water. 
Then the car was dried with a MF drying towel.

After that, I made these video's.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Not bad, but a little bit less round then the right side. In this case I'd still think that the beading on the outside is a little bit better then the beads on the inside.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




It appears that the beading on the outside (Obsession Wax) is bit better then on the inside (Obi-Dan Karnubi).

The beads still look kinda flat, but this time they look a lot more like they actually did. They weren't falt, but they where 'flatter' then before. (which isn't a surprise really). Overal it seemed the beads looked pretty much the same with every wax, although I kinda got the impression that the outside ones (Obsession Wax) looked a little bit rounder. However, the inside ones (Obi-Dan Karnubi) seemed to sheet a bit quicker. The difference is still quite small.
Something I didn't expect, is that the overal beading seems to be better at the 'none-pre wax' side, then the 'pre wax' side. Suggesting that (if you want beads) you might be better off not using a pre wax.

Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Sheeting is still pretty good on this side. The difference is hardly noticable if you ask me.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Very good sheeting. Still pretty quick! The difference between the outside and the inside is hardly noticable.

Sheeting was still pretty good. Last week I couldn't keep up with how fast it was sheeting, as you can see on the video, this week was a bit easier to keep up. But the difference in sheeting is still very small. If I really had to choose, I'd guess that the sheeting on the inside (Abi-Dan Karnubi) is a little bit quicker, but hardly noticable. It could've just been the wind?


----------



## Flakey

Supervinnie40 - there are so many wax tests here but I have to say the quality of your content and the time you took to put this together has me hooked. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## james_death

Extensive...


----------



## supervinnie40

Thanks for the kind words guys! Appreciate them.
I do my best, hopefully this will give the homebrewers and their clients more insight in the performance of the products.


----------



## supervinnie40

Update after 3 weeks.

Washed the car as ussual. Nothing strange this week. Normal weather, normal milage...

After washing I made these video's.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Still not bad, but when you look at the other beading video, you can see that the beads actually look less round then these ones. Apparentely the pre-wax isn't good for beading... Sheeting is quite similar on both sides.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Beading isn't bad. The beading on the outside (right side) looks better then the beading on the inside (left). Making me believe that the Obsession Wax is beading better at the moment then Obi-Dan Karnubi's wax.

The beading still looks quite good. And the difference with SNH is very small. (which is an accomplishment on it's own) But I do feel like the wax on the outside is performing a bit better (at beading) then the inside.
This difference is smaller on the pre-wax side of the bonnet.

Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Sheeting is still pretty good. Nothing wrong with the speed of sheeting. There is still almost no difference between the 5 layers of wax.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Sheeting is also good on this side. Can't really comment on it. It's just good. And hardly any difference between the 5 layers.

Sheeting is still good. And the difference between left and right is very small. The pre-wax or no-pre-wax doesn't seem to affect the sheeting to much.
If I would really had to judge it, I'd say that the inside sheets a bit faster.

Till thus far all wax performs quite good.


----------



## supervinnie40

Update after 4 weeks.

Washed car on saturday, only just had time to upload them.
After washing I made these video's.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Although they look, the beads aren't very round anymore. They start to become flat and with irregular edges. Still not bad, but the degredation is showing.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Beading isn't very round anymore. But that can be expected after 4 weeks. It's still quite good compared to some products, but it shows that the nice round beads are gone.

Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*




Although the beads aren't perfect anymore, the sheeting is still quite good. Funnily enough, the difference is still minimal. All 5 wax sheet pretty much the same. Which is quite impressive considering that the control-wax is SNH, which is a awarded wax with proven quality and performance.

*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*




Also very good. It seems that the pre-wax has little to no benefits thus far. Which would mean that the basic bonding of the wax itself is already very good.


----------



## supervinnie40

Update after 5 weeks.

Just washed the car a few hours ago. Not much difference to report really...
Wax still looks good, even though you can see that it's not new.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*


----------



## supervinnie40

Update after 6 weeks.

Just washed the car.
It's clear that the wax is goind downhill. But that's not very strange when it's been 6 weeks since I applied them. It's still performing fairly well, but the difference with the first day is very clear.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





In general, it's performing okay. The beading isn't very good anymore, but the sheeting looks okay. All 4 homebrews are performing very close to SNH, which is fairly good. But I feel like SNH sheets just a little bit better.
Apart from SNH, the beads from Obsession Wax looks a little bit better, but the sheeting from Obi-Dan Karnubi is a little bit faster.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Thanks Vinnie great review and thankyou for taking the time to do this durability test.


----------



## supervinnie40

Thanks Dan. And you're welcome .

I kinda wonder how much interest still exists in this topic, but for now I'll keep updating.


----------



## danwel

People including myself keep checking back so keep it up Vinnie


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for keeping this updated vinnie, Great reviews as always.


----------



## supervinnie40

Thanks guys, at the moment I'll keep updating .

I want to give the 75 a very proper full detail in a month orso, so I hope the test will be done by then haha.

Can't wait to use my Bouncer's custom blend.


----------



## supervinnie40

Update after 7 weeks.

Just washed the car. Wax is on it's last legs I guess. Although it's clear that it's still present.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*


----------



## supervinnie40

Update after 8 weeks.

Just washed the car. I'm starting to feel that the test is pretty much over. There is still some protection left, but since it has been on the car for 2 months, it would be recommended anyway to remove the old waxlayer and apply a new one. The beading is very much gone, the sheeting is very slow and it has 2 months of trapped dirt in it.

I'll see how things look next week.

Beading.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





Regarding the effect pre-wax has on the wax, I can't say there is any evidence of it making a difference. The beading is the same, the sheeting is the same and the durability is the same.
Perhaps these wax don't work well with this particular pre-wax (Vertuabond), so I might try another test with another pre-wax. But thus far, this test has proven that it has no benefit to use Vertuabond as a pre-wax. Might as well save yourself the trouble and just apply the wax to the bare paint.

Sheeting.
*Left side of the bonnet (with pre-wax):*





*Right side of the bonnet (without pre-wax):*





Sheeting is very slow . I made 1 video in which I filmed from the beginning until the last drop stopped moving. It took 4.5 minutes..... (I didn't upload that one off course).


----------



## Goodylax

Nice thread Vinnie, a lot of hard work!


----------



## supervinnie40

I'm calling this test to be over.

I just washed the car and made a video of the sheeting, then I compared it with the sheeting from last week. It's exactly the same. There is no difference between last weeks sheeting/beading.

There is still some protection left, but it's on it's last legs. Also, it's been on the car for about 2 months now so there is a bit of dirt trapped in the wax layer. You should renew you wax layer anyway. 

But in the end, this test was to show a few things:
- How does Obsession Wax compare to Abi-Dan Karnubi with SNH as a control.
- What is the durability of these waxes
- How does the sheeting look in a 2 month period
- How does the beading look in a 2 months period
- Does the wax perform better with a pre-wax

These are my findings:
- How does Obsession Wax compare to Abi-Dan Karnubi with SNH as a control.
The Obsession Wax tends to beat better for longer while Obi-Dan Karnubi's wax sheets a little bit better for longer. The difference is small, which shows how fine-tuned these waxes are. But there is a difference none-the-less.
There wasn't much difference between the 2 'homebrew' waxes and the control (SNH), which is quite impressive. SNH is a very good wax which has proven to be among the best performing waxes available. These homebrew's come very close to SNH. 
(please note that I haven't tested for chemical resistance, which might give a complete difference result).

- What is the durability of these waxes
The wax has been on my car for about 2 months and it has performed well. After 2 months there is still a little bit protection left, although it would be best to renew the wax-layer at this stage. I would estimate that 3 months would be a max for the durability of these wax.

- How does the sheeting look in a 2 month period
Slow, as can be expected. Sheeting my bonnet takes up to 2 minutes after 2 months. When the layer was fresh and new, the sheeting only took about 20 seconds.
This isn't very strange, almost every wax performs very good in the first few days. But after a good 24/48 hours, the wax has fully cured and it's downhill from that point.

- How does the beading look in a 2 months period
Beading look okay. No sign of nice round pearls anymore, but no wax can offer you this after so many weeks. The worn and damaged wax layer does have the same surface tension anymore, and the trapped dirt on the toplayer will actually make it bead even less. With pretty much every wax I tested (even high-end wax that go for 300 pounds per jar), the beading goes downhill after the first week. I've never seen any product that still has nice beading after 2 months.
Having said that, the flat beading still shows that there is some protection left. The car is still easy to clean and there is no visual difference between the waxed surface and other parts of the car (that have a different product on them).

- Does the wax perform better with a pre-wax
No. Since the first day I applied the wax, there has been no visual difference between the side with pre-wax and the side without pre-wax. Sheeting and beading is the same and there is no difference in durability.
To be same I'll conclude with: using Vertuabond 408 does not make any difference when using these waxes.
(I cannot rule out that another pre-wax will give a different result).

All in all I think these waxes have proven to be quite good. I would like to pat Jay and Dan on the back for making such a good product. Applying, buffing and durability have all been very good.


----------



## JayOW

Thank you for all your hard work and efforts with this test. It has been very informative and i am glad the waxes have all performed as well as each other. 

Thanks again... 

Jay


----------



## MDC250

Been reading this thread on and off, it's been excellent. Very insightful, thorough and really well written up. Thanks to OP for running this thread, please don't think it isn't appreciated. I bet lots of people are long time stalkers but possibly not posting replies.

Cheers 

:thumb:


----------



## supervinnie40

Thanks guys . There are already new samples coming my way, so I might prospone my full-detail for the car a little longer, and do another test .

Hopefully the next review will be just as good (or better? tips and critics are welcome), and a big thanks for all the readers, posters, Jay and Dan.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

I would like to say a huge thankyou to Vinnie for taking the time to test my waxes and jays, i think all waxes performed well and ive actually made alot of revisions to the waxes now and should be alot better. Thanks again Vinnie ill post some pics on my facebook page of the new wax


----------

